# Anyone ever heard Omnimi?



## MarcThomson (Jun 12, 2010)

I was just wondering if anyone had ever listen to Omnimi. I've been pleasantly surprised with odd combination of classical choir and ethnic elements. You could say that they sound like E.S. Posthumus or Globus. Their entire first album is streamable from their website, and i totally recommend it!

http://www.omnimimusic.com

Marc


----------



## GonNadel (Jul 18, 2010)

I just cheked their site. Very interesting music and original style. I liked the ethnic percussions and the cinematic style. They have also upload a couple of videos on YouTube: http://www.youtube.com/user/omnimi


----------



## MarcThomson (Jun 12, 2010)

Hm, I didn't notice the videos. You can listen to the whole part now!

I also found a new review about Omnimi at: 
http://www.suite101.com/content/classical-world-music-omnimi-releases-debut-album-eight-moons-a304133


----------



## GonNadel (Jul 18, 2010)

After listening the whole album many times, I believe that track number 3 Titan - Saturn VI is the best. I can't stop listening


----------

